# Alage issues



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a planted 10g betta tank with 2 small amazon swords. I am getting an extreme amount of algae within short periods of time. I've heard that algae grows because of unused nutrients in the water. First off, is that true? If so, would it help balance it out if I put in more plants?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That is true. Nitrates, ammonia and phosphates are all nutrients that your plants and algae absorb. You could add more plants, but it might not help your algae problem. Try scrubbing your algae off the walls and decorations, then do a major water change. For the next few days do daily water changes to your tank. This will remove all those nutrients, and the algae. From then on, try to not over feed your fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Add more plants. A lot more. They'll scarf up all the algae food.
Is this tank getting too much light? That's another common cause of heavy algae growth.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trr:

blm&tos: have responded appropriately but to put in my two cents worth:



trrturne said:


> I've heard that algae grows because of unused nutrients in the water. First off, is that true?


Yes.




trrturne said:


> If so, would it help balance it out if I put in more plants?


Yes.

*The following is an excerpt from one of my recent posts:*

sl: Typically algae is generated by:

1) Lighting which is too intense;
2) Duration of lighting which is too long;
3) Improper fertilization protocol; or
4) Overfeeding.

First things which I would try:
1) Double dosing with Seachem Flourish (CSM+B in the dry fert world);
2) Do not feed for 3 days;
3) Feed at 1/2 your typical quantity for a couple of weeks.


The following is a fairly comprehensive treatise concerning dealing with algae:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17334-algae-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------

